# Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI/NBA LP



## BenDengGo

<center>*It All Starts Tonight* 








*VS*









*Preseason Records*
*Charlotte Bobcats (3-5) (1-4 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (3-5) (2-2 at home)









United Center, Chicago, Illinois, Wednesday November 2nd, 2005
Charlotte @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-Chicago*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Stanford-5'10-KNIGHT <> Missouri-6'6-RUSH <> Alabama-6'7-WALLACE <> UConn-6'10-OKAFOR <> Ljubljana-7'1-BREZEC*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Wake Forest-6'8-SONGAILA <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*UNC-6'1-FELTON <> Notre Dame-6'6-CARROLL <> UNC-6'9-MAY <> Fresno State-6'10-ELY*

*---*






























*UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Duke-6'9-DENG <> G'town-6'8-SWEETNEY <> G'town-6'9-HARRINGTON*


*Preseason Individuel Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#000000" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Bulls*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bobcats*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Michael Sweetney 12,3</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Matt Caroll 13</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Michael Sweetney 6,5</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Emeka Okafor 7,5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Duhon 4,5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Brevin Knight 6,3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Luol Deng 1,5</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Kareem Rush 2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Tyson Chandler .88</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Melvin Ely 1,25</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Michael Sweetney 24,3</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>Emeka Okafor 31,2</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Darius Songaila .558</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Primoz Brezec .595</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Andres Nocioni .800</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Matt Carroll .471</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Luol Deng .846</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Brevin Knight .957</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Michael Sweetney 2,38</td><td>*TOPG*</td><td>Melvin Ely 2,75</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Michael Sweetney 3,5</td><td>*PFPG*</td><td>Jake Voskuhl 4,4</td></tr></table>


*BDG's Sweepstake*
*3200 points Jackpot*


----------



## ndistops

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*

The Mybulls E-newsletter is saying that Deng will be starting and not Nocioni.


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*

I think this Charlotte team could surprise some people. Hopefully not us, but it probably won't be that easy of a game. We've had some disappointing starts in the past few years, hopefully they don't continue the trend tonight.


My official prediction:

Bulls 92
Bobcats 86

Hinrich - 19 points, 6 assists


----------



## yodurk

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*

Nice photoshop work on Sweetney's jersey, BDG! 

I already put my prediction in the other thread, but once again:

Bulls - 94
Bobcats - 88

We fend them off at the end with solid free throw shooting.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*

Bulls 97
Charlotte 87

Bulls High: Hinrich 21
Charlotte High: Rush 18


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*



yodurk said:


> Nice photoshop work on Sweetney's jersey, BDG!



thanks! finally someone recognized it!

and what about darius and rush :wink:


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*

Carson's Ribs this year?

Bulls 103
Bobcats 88


----------



## yodurk

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*



BenDengGo said:


> thanks! finally someone recognized it!
> 
> and what about darius and rush :wink:


It's not even noticeable on the head shots, only on the jersey shots.


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*



yodurk said:


> It's not even noticeable on the head shots, only on the jersey shots.


thanks, thats even more of a compliment


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*

Charlotte possibly the ugliest team in the league?

Bulls - 101
Bobcats - 89


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*

It's not going to be pretty, but no 0-9 start this year.

Bulls 85
Charlotte 81

Sweetney 12/8


----------



## Charlotte_______

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*



Frankensteiner said:


> Charlotte possibly the ugliest team in the league?



?????????????


----------



## ndistops

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*

Bulls - 94
Bobcats - 85

Gordon has another big 4th quarter and leads the team with 24 points. Double-double for Chandler in his return to being a regular starter.


----------



## thebullybully

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*

Bulls - 94
Bobcats - 84

Big night for Gordon.

Lots of laughs for me watching Brevin Knight back into people and kick out his leg. How can he be as solid as he is sometimes with that strange behavior? It's like a decoy move or something, like acting crazy and muttering to yourself when you walk alone at night so nobody mugs you.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*



Charlotte_______ said:


> ?????????????


You think a sweaty Primoz Brezec is easy on the eyes? Or Sean May?


----------



## Charlotte_______

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*



Frankensteiner said:


> You think a sweaty Primoz Brezec is easy on the eyes? Or Sean May?


And Sweetney and Othella are GQ models?


----------



## MikeDC

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*



Frankensteiner said:


> You think a sweaty Primoz Brezec is easy on the eyes? Or Sean May?


Be careful, that's The Pride of Ljubljana you're talking about there.


----------



## madox

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*

This is the kind of stuff I open up an official game thread for-- arguments over which team's players are more handsome. LOL.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*



Charlotte_______ said:


> And Sweetney and Othella are GQ models?


Now we see the real side of your avatar....

:biggrin:


----------



## Charlotte_______

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*



El Chapu said:


> Now we see the real side of your avatar....


Um what the **** are you talking about? Rudy Gay is a basketball player for the University of Connecticut in "The States", do you even know anything about basketball?


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*



Charlotte_______ said:


> Um what the **** are you talking about? Rudy Gay is a basketball player for the University of Connecticut in "The States", do you even know anything about basketball?


Really? Chocolate for you!

:banana:


----------



## Charlotte_______

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*

Argentina huh? Im sorry..


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*



Charlotte_______ said:


> Argentina huh? Im sorry..


He, I see you are not friendly at all. And that you dont even know where Argentina is located. No problem.


----------



## Charlotte_______

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*

Aw man you got me. Back on topic, Charlotte 96 Bulls 92


----------



## mizenkay

from the "bull-et" points on bulls.com:


_The presenting sponsor for tonight’s honorary game ball is Miller Genuine Draft/Miller Genuine Draft Light. *Manager of the 2005 World Series Champion Chicago White Sox Ozzie Guillen* is joining a representative from MGD/MGD Light in tonight’s game ball presentation. _


hopefully not the loudest cheer of the night!


----------



## El Chapu

That wasnt hard.

Bulls 88
Charrlote Bovcatz 87

Ben 27 points / buzzer beater to win it
Songaila 16 points / 8 rebounds


----------



## OziBull

should be a win for us but closer than people may think, charlotte havent looked that bad in pre-season!
92-87
Noicioni 18 points
Gordon 14 points

Rush 24 points

Does anyone know where i could get a free audio feed for this game?


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bobcats @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI*

Will us out of the area people be able to hear the game via radio? I know last year we could stream some local Chicago stations online and listen to the game.

I acutally was thinking about this season and feel good about it. I read what The Score reports as our starting line up, and we have a great bench still. As Pax has been saying all along, TT is our X factor. I think the two biggest things will be Chandler's Health, and Sweets and Songalia needing to combine for about 24 pts a game. That would make us keep pace of last year, or be better. Lets Go Bulls! Lets Go D! I LOVE THIS GAME!


----------



## mizenkay

http://www.wlsam.com/


WLS 890 AM has the Bulls feed tonight. 

but, it may be blacked out per the deal with NBA audio league pass.


----------



## King Joseus

Bulls 91
Bobcats 85

Songaila with 14 and 8...


----------



## Bulls96

BTW, I hate our starting line up. After having the high draft picks during the last several years we are starting with ...whom!? 

I see absolutely no classy player...and it is very sad. 

I hate JK…I hate JR…I hate Pax and I hate MJ, the guy who ruined our rebuilding process, back in 1999-2000 (please don’t ask why…I am too
tired to explain that) Go Bulls , go ! :clap: 

Bulls 93
Bobcats 89


----------



## lister333

pre game is on


----------



## ndistops

lister333 said:


> pre game is on


And not blacked out to the online listeners. I would be psyched beyond belief if they actually aired the Bulls game over the Internet.


----------



## spongyfungy

check NBA TV. Mike Mcgraw on.


----------



## greekbullsfan

i'm here wearing kirk's jersey amd i'm horny :biggrin:


----------



## JRose5

Question: What happened to your nose?
Nocioni: Oh... Mike Sweetney..hit me..

:laugh:

That was great, especially with that accent.


----------



## spongyfungy

Schanowski !!!!!

I heard rumors he would join Comcast. I think he's the most knowledgeable of all the chicago sports anchors.


----------



## ndistops

Skiles just said Nocioni was starting, clearing up the Chapu/Deng mix-up between Mybulls and The Score.


----------



## mizenkay

thanks for that spongy. 

got the chicago feed with tomandred tonight!

_here we go_

:rbanana:


----------



## ndistops

"Bulls dominated all their games with Charlotte last year, although they were all pretty close."

Only took 30 seconds to get the first Neil Funk "what?" comment of the year. :biggrin: I love Bulls basketball.


----------



## Bull_Market

:biggrin:


----------



## Bull_Market

lol @ ben gordon still being announced to be 6'3''


----------



## lister333

let the game begin!!!


----------



## lister333

audio feed quality is much better than nba league audio.


----------



## ndistops

lister333 said:


> audio feed quality is much better than nba league audio.


Agreed, the feed is fantastic.


----------



## qwerty

Two turnovers and a foul in less than a minute. We our very efficent.


----------



## ndistops

I was wondering when Funk would call Charlotte the Hornets.

Duhon with our first points this year on a 3 to tie the game at trips apiece.


----------



## qwerty

Four fouls and four turnovers in less than four minutes.


----------



## lister333

slow start...


----------



## lister333

songaila can shoot..


----------



## MikeDC

Chris, Tyson and Noc get the quick seat on the bench.


----------



## ndistops

I hope that's their last And-1 of the game. Up to three already. 14-7 Charlotte.


----------



## DaBullz

Sweetney looks fat, bulls look flat.


----------



## nanokooshball

where are you guys getting the audio feed?


----------



## ndistops

http://www.wlsam.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## H.O.V.A.

it looks like its gonna be a long season


----------



## Future

Booooooooooooooooring!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Wallace is killing us.


----------



## ndistops

That's 4 And-1's. Where's Ben Gordon?


----------



## H.O.V.A.

And after watching Curry play in NY-BOS game, Paxson is a complete idiot.


----------



## ndistops

H.O.V.A. said:


> And after watching Curry play in NY-BOS game, Paxson is a complete idiot.


Wow, 13 and 4 already for Eddy. 3rd quarter.


----------



## mizenkay

bulls just gotta calm down.


----------



## H.O.V.A.

ndistops said:


> Wow, 13 and 4 already for Eddy. 3rd quarter.



Don't tell me we couldn't use that.


----------



## DaBullz

Thomas and Sweetney look like our two best players tonight.


----------



## david123

bobcats manhandling us out of the gate.

i shouldn't be surprised, seeing as how skiles insists on benching our best players.


----------



## ndistops

DaBullz said:


> Thomas and Sweetney look like our two best players tonight.


Songaila as well.


----------



## mizenkay

finally! ben.


lol. sean may got booed when he came into the game. 

28-20 cats


----------



## ndistops

Bobcats 28 Bulls 20 after 1.

Defense - bad
Offense - subpar
Fouling - terrible
Turnovers - bad

Yuck. What an ugly quarter.


----------



## nanokooshball

why the hell isn't gordon SHOOTING the ball? he's played 10 min and only attempted 3 shots... i just wish some could tell him to be selfish... he's the one player i want to be selfish on our team..... :curse:


----------



## H.O.V.A.

B.G. has had some good looks. Just rolled out.


----------



## ndistops

Either Charlotte got a hell of a lot better or our defense utterly sucks. 44-31 Bobcats.


----------



## Charlotte_______

44-31, I wish I could watch this game!!! Looks like were playing really well, or you guys arent playing well, which is it?


----------



## greekbullsfan

wow!!!!!!!!!we're getting abused by bobcats!!!!!!!shocking


----------



## H.O.V.A.

I kind of expected this. The team just isn't the same with Curry. That same low-post presence isnt there.


----------



## qwerty

Charlotte_______ said:


> 44-31, I wish I could watch this game!!! Looks like were playing really well, or you guys arent playing well, which is it?


Combination of both. The bobcats have capitilized on every single mistake the bulls have made it seems.


----------



## DaFuture

I hate Jon Paxson


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth

Wallace has what? 300569865 steals?


----------



## nybullsfan

WTF I know this is the first game of the season but where is the offense :upset: its like we are not even trying. ben gordon has to get his act together he been like this since late in the season. its going to be a long season if we keep playing like this, and g wallace aint miss a fieldgoal where is the defense :upset:


----------



## ndistops

Jesus Shuttlesworth said:


> Wallace has what? 300569865 steals?


Actually he has 300569872. But you were close. :curse:


----------



## Pay Ton

Playing like garbage. 

A couple thoughts so far... 

A little positive, is that Ben seems better defensively. He wasn't allowing his man to get by him (for the most part, I think there was one play where Matt Carrol got by him but ended up losing the ball anyways, only to pick up and score).

Songalia looks nice. I really liked some of the passes he delivered to Chandler. Just too bad CHandler wasn't able to capatilize. 

I can understand why Othella is our captain. His play seems to really fire up our teammates.

I'd like to see more of Luol. It doesn't seem like we have any plays run for him on offense. Are we just expecting him to be a stopper?

Hinrich needs to be a bit more aggressive. If he sees that the team is struggling to score. He should try to put up some points himself.

Sweetney is better than I thought he'd be. I'm interested in seeing how he'll do for us.

Thomas should be a spark off the bench. Let's hope he doesn't get injured.


----------



## ChiBron

How could this team get even dumber while they got older? Our turnovers are even more pathetic then last year. And the few mins. where we did look a little competent in this game, Skiles ruinned it by putting Nosuckioni back in the lineup.


----------



## giusd

wow we look just awful. Our bigs look awful. All we do is turn it over. When we do shot eveything is from the outside. Deng and noci need to sit. Wallance is killing us. And lets decide on a line up. It is like muscial chairs. This team is not ready to play.

david


----------



## Future

Skiles better tongue lash this team to death during halftime.


----------



## DaBullz

Why are the fans booing?


----------



## chifaninca

DaBullz said:


> Wallace is killing us.



He's a great example of why Ebi would be a better choice than Griffin. Everyone gave Wallace up as being a nothing player.......Would love to have him on our roster right now.


Come On Suck-A-Bulls...............Get it together already.

The Jib factor is really failing so far.


----------



## Future

Hinrich got raped and a no call.... 

Long season ahead of us.


----------



## ChiBron

Embarassing


----------



## nybullsfan

bobcats got like 200000000000000000000000000000000 steals on us :curse:


----------



## MikeDC

Duhon looks like he's worked on his shot.

Deng looks like this is the first time since last year he's thought of trying to pass it to anyone.

Tyson has the worst hands of any player in the league making $8M dollars or more.

Sweetney vs. Curry is a case study in what difference size and athleticism make.

----------------------

I'm somewhat expecting to see a second half comeback, just like our first game last year.


----------



## H.O.V.A.

DaBullz said:


> Why are the fans booing?


Are you watching the game?


----------



## shagmopdog

Future said:


> Hinrich got raped and a no call....
> 
> Long season ahead of us.


Beyond raped


----------



## chifaninca

It's too bad Chandler didn't buy some hands during the off-season cause his are the absolute worst in the league for a guy with his rebounding ability.

Also, at halftime I hope someone tells him not to bring the ball down, but keep it above his damn head.

Turn it around or the tag line may end up being a Scotty May classic "The Season Is A Wash"........... :curse:


----------



## DaFuture

i see Eddy Curry wasnt the reason our defense was so poor.


----------



## ndistops

59-40 at the break. This is depressing...


----------



## LoyalBull

Who had the "under" on when the "official season is a wash" thread?


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth

I think I can hear Skiles screamin' in the locker.
And I'm far from Chicago...


----------



## JRose5

Gordon's distribution looked good, glad to see him doing something else besides score, which he isn't doing very much of tonight.
Songaila looked OK, and I think Tim Thomas has looked pretty good.

Everyone else has looked piss poor, especially Deng. I'm a big Deng supporter but he threw some passes I wouldn't throw in my driveway.

We also can't make a wideopen jumper, you would think someone would be able to.

Tough to watch.


----------



## DaBullz

H.O.V.A. said:


> Are you watching the game?


Uh, yeah, I'm watching it.

It's like the first game, and we're going to lose in the 2nd round of the playoffs this year, I've been told.


----------



## ChiBron

They've flat out raped us at every facet of the game. 

Our BIGS will have to stop being puss*es on the court if we're even getting within 10.

The only player I thought who was playing with confidence out there was Tim Thomas and Ben Gordon to an extent.


----------



## DaBullz

Tim Thomas could easily be our best player this season.

He has all the tools and size to boot.

I know he's underachieved so far, but so far he looks quite good. Like the Bulls' only real scorer.


----------



## DaFuture

Tim Thomas is our best player. God help us!

Eddy Curry with 19 points and 7 rebounds. One more reason to not trade young athletic big men.


----------



## JRose5

DaBullz said:


> Tim Thomas could easily be our best player this season.
> 
> He has all the tools and size to boot.
> 
> I know he's underachieved so far, but so far he looks quite good. Like the Bulls' only real scorer.



Agreed there.


----------



## MikeDC

chifaninca said:


> The Jib factor is really failing so far.


That's because we just paid lip service to it. Treating one of your own the way Curry was treated was not a Jibby move by itself. Guys with good jib take care of their own, not alienate them trying to be Dudley Do-Right and then send them packing. And while we're on the subject, Curry was a popular and talented player whose departure also meant the loss of intangibles. I don't care what's said, he had a good jib factor if you really look at what a jib should be. And obviously AD was a team captain and good jib player too.

The Jib hasn't abandoned us, we've abandoned the Jib.

---------------------

Still, this is the freaking Bobcats. Let's get our **** together and get out there and win.


----------



## H.O.V.A.

DaBullz said:


> Uh, yeah, I'm watching it.
> 
> It's like the first game, and we're going to lose in the 2nd round of the playoffs this year, I've been told.


Whoever told you that is a fool. Bulls aren't gonna make the playoffs.


----------



## greekbullsfan

14 to's to 5 of bobcats and kirk needs to shoot more,he's only 2/3


----------



## DaBullz

Aren't the Bobcats supposed to be the worst team in the whole NBA?

They're beating us by 21 right now. I'm truly stunned.


----------



## nybullsfan

Paxson made a real bonehead decision for not trading for Maglorie maybe he had a eye on Nene (probably injured for the year) Maglorie would have helped but oh well. Maybe they will pick it up in the second half


----------



## truebluefan

This game has the feel of the Washington game two seasons ago. I am shocked


----------



## DaBullz

Curry 19 points 8 rebounds 2 blocks 14 FTA
He's getting starter's minutes (36+)


----------



## lister333

time to get back...


----------



## MikeDC

Future said:


> Skiles better tongue lash this team to death during halftime.


I hope not. Most guys just want to go to sleep after a good toungue lashing.


----------



## lister333

at least we are gettins some calls now


----------



## DaBullz

Down 24

Whatever skiles said in the locker room didn't light any fires.


----------



## BULLS23

Woof . . . I guess I'm glad I can't see this game. Down 19 to the Bobcats!?!?!?! I'm not panicing, but that don't feel too good.


----------



## lister333

23 points down...long night


----------



## ChiBron

Why is Nocioni playing?


----------



## mgolding

On a side: A.Bogut 10pts, 17rebs, 4asts
(granted he shot poorly)
This guy is not going to be a bust ladies and gentleman


----------



## DaBullz

It's not just a big lead.

They have 70 points with 8 minutes left in the 3rd quarter. On pace for much > 100


----------



## Future

Charlotte is agressive as hell.... Bulls look lethargic.


----------



## yodurk

Anyone else notice we're getting drilled like no other? Bobcats are beating us in every facet of the game of basketball. Shooting, passing, rebounding, you name it.


----------



## Charlotte_______

I love this game


----------



## mizenkay

geez the cats can't miss and the bulls can't hit the side of a barn! 

don't the bulls want to win? i see very little desire out there tonight. ugh.


----------



## Future

God, so much outside bull****. If I see Nocioni take another damn jump shot and clank it, I'm gonna punch Skiles in the face for leavin his *** in there.


----------



## DaBullz

Wow

Pierce with a triple double of sorts

25 points, 11 rebounds, 21 FTA


----------



## lister333

nocioni cant shoot...


----------



## DaBullz

Call it an anomoly.

Chris Duhon is our leading scorer.


----------



## Frankensteiner

DaBullz said:


> Wow
> 
> Pierce with a triple double of sorts
> 
> 25 points, 11 rebounds, 21 FTA


You guys still think they'd give us Pierce for Gordon/2 picks?


----------



## rwj333

why is our defense so bad?


----------



## Future

Wallace is killin us... he ate his Wheaties this morning. 

We need a Ben Gordon miracle.


----------



## DaFuture

so what are the draft prospects looking like?


----------



## DaBullz

Frankensteiner said:


> You guys still think they'd give us Pierce for Gordon/2 picks?


No. And I've seen enough of the Knicks to believe they're a playoff team.


----------



## Frankensteiner

DaBullz said:


> No. And I've seen enough of the Knicks to believe they're a playoff team.


Haha. Famous last words.


----------



## Future

Maybe we can foul out their whole team.... its our only hope.


----------



## JRose5

What the **** is a Scottie Pippen replica poster?

As in it's not a real poster?


----------



## DaBullz

Frankensteiner said:


> Haha. Famous last words.


With Marbury and QRich at guard and they're REAL deep at the F/C spots, they remind me of the Wiz team of last year. Deeper at all positions, even.


----------



## DaBullz

JRose5 said:


> What the **** is a Scottie Pippen replica poster?
> 
> As in it's not a real poster?


It's a picture of a replica of Pippen


----------



## Frankensteiner

DaBullz said:


> With Marbury and QRich at guard and they're REAL deep at the F/C spots, they remind me of the Wiz team of last year. Deeper at all positions, even.


Where's their defense?


----------



## DaBullz

Frankensteiner said:


> Where's their defense?


The Wiz had one really good/great defender, but the rest of the team wasn't that strong.

It's TOUGH to beat a team that has 3 guys that can go off for 25 points in the same game.


----------



## Frankensteiner

Frankensteiner said:


> Where's their defense?


And on that note, the Knicks just got torched by what will be one of the worst teams in the East.


----------



## Future

Where's our defense?


----------



## DaBullz

Future said:


> Where's our defense?


:rofl:


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Just got back from dinner. Are we that bad to be losing by 20 points to Charlotte?


----------



## ChiBron

Future said:


> Where's our defense?


Where's anything?


----------



## Frankensteiner

DaBullz said:


> The Wiz had one really good/great defender, but the rest of the team wasn't that strong.
> 
> It's TOUGH to beat a team that has 3 guys that can go off for 25 points in the same game.


Yeah, that might be true, but we'll never know because the Knicks have only ONE player that has averaged more than 20 pts. in a season.


----------



## DaBullz

YearofDaBulls said:


> Just got back from dinner. Are we that bad to be losing by 20 points to Charlotte?


It's only one game.


----------



## DaFuture

Delonte West is going to be a player.


----------



## MikeDC

Frankensteiner said:


> And on that note, the Knicks just got torched by what will be one of the worst teams in the East.


I'm having a pretty hard time seeing how the Celtics became one of the worst teams in the East.


----------



## Future

The Refs aren't giving us any breaks...

Game...Set...Match


----------



## JRose5

Hinrich's down..


----------



## MikeDC

Poop. Kirk's ankle is hurt.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich is hurt.


----------



## nybullsfan

this is like the worst way to start a season now hinrich is down


----------



## Future

JRose5 said:


> Hinrich's down..


It looks bad, he can't walk on it. 

Gordon/Duhon starting lineup I guess.


----------



## MikeDC

Future said:


> The Refs aren't giving us any breaks...
> 
> Game...Set...Match


Yep, if only we got a fairly contested match we'd be losing by 16 instead of 21.


----------



## ndistops

Losing to the Bobcats by over 20, and Kirk Kinrich hurt his ankle. This is the worst Opening Night in Bulls history.


----------



## H.O.V.A.

oh damn, hinrich looks like hes out for a while


----------



## Future

Man.... the Bobcats D is swarming.... Bernie has got them playing....

Skiles has the Bulls sleeping. He must have read them a bedtime story at halftime.


----------



## JRose5

Landed on Sean May's ankle.

Pretty sure Sean May is hellbent on taking any fun I may have watching basketball away from me.
First that championship game, now this.

Damn you Sean May.


----------



## DaBullz

Who'd think that if Hinrich/Duhon/Gordon are a combined 9/19 FG that the team would be shooting .421 as a group.


----------



## The Krakken

caution: Long season ahead.


----------



## Pay Ton

Next three opponents...

Nets
Spurs
Warriors

0-4?????


----------



## DaFuture

Season Over.


----------



## JRose5

*nervous laughter*


----------



## ndistops

Pay Ton said:


> Next three opponents...
> 
> Nets
> Spurs
> Warriors
> 
> 0-4?????


I really would like to think we can beat Golden State. But if Hinrich stays out for a while we could be winless for a long time.


----------



## futuristxen

Frankensteiner said:


> And on that note, the Knicks just got torched by what will be one of the worst teams in the East.


The Knicks got torched by the Bulls?

Oh SNAP!

They lost in overtime to the Celtics at home. Not quite as bad as getting drubbed by the Bobcats on your homecourt. But whatever helps you sleep at night.

Meanwhile, our immediate rivals, the Bucks, Cavs, and Pacers are looking amazing.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Yeeeesh Duhon's the leading scorer...


----------



## DaBullz

Piatkowski playing the right way in garbage time.

I bet Kirk plays next game.


----------



## DaBullz

585 users online. WOW


----------



## DaFuture

it's meltdown time!


----------



## Future

In other news.... Milwaukee looks really really good. That team is definately better than the Bulls.


----------



## DaFuture

agreed Future, they have impressed me in their first two games. T.J. Ford is a special player.


----------



## BULLS23

Everything that I've seen/heard looks like the Bulls played about as bad as possible tonight . . . Well, now I get to see the Hawks play out west at least. Heh.


----------



## Chops

wow, tyson you're garbage.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls are sneaking back into this game. 

Chandler just missed a gimme layup, though.

Bulls down 14 with 7:00 left


----------



## MikeDC

dunk the ball, *******!


----------



## JRose5

Future said:


> In other news.... Milwaukee looks really really good. That team is definately better than the Bulls.



Yea, 2 solid games in a row.

Some standout lines from tonight:
Bogut - 10 points, 17 boards, 4 assists
Ford - 21 points, 6 assists, 4 boards
Redd - 41 points, 6 boards

Not to mention Mo Williams playing great, and this is all without much impact from that former All-Star they just picked up.

Not bad at all.


----------



## El Chapu

DaFuture said:


> Season Over.


Yup....although 0-1 isnt as bad as 0-9.

Come on, just one game into the season. Props to the Bobcats.

:dead:


----------



## ChiBron

Can't believe we're paying 60 million to that BIG stiff. 4 years in the league and still can't make a clean layup to save his life.


----------



## ndistops

91-78. 6:30 left. At least we can salvage something...


----------



## ChiBron

We actually would've had a chance had TC made that WIDE OPEN layup. That killed any shot at a rally.


----------



## DaBullz

Duhon is overrated.

He's like 2 rebounds and an assist away from a triple double


----------



## ChiBron

Ben's playing soft.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls were down 11 with 5:00 left and the ball, but turned it over.

Wallace with two spin moves going down court, draws the foul.


----------



## ChiBron

That's a pathetic call.


----------



## OziBull

soft 3 by ben


----------



## rwj333

all this is just making the score look respectable. : (


----------



## ChiBron

Pike


----------



## OziBull

PIA PIA PIA 
:banana:


----------



## Future

Fourth Quarter Magic!


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls down 8 with 3:24 to go.

What a comeback with our best player out of the game!


----------



## ndistops

Pike 3! 95-87! COME ON BULLS! 3:24 left!!!!


----------



## Charlotte_______

Not cool, 8pt game, this is where we usually lose it.....


----------



## OziBull

Du is running this team!!


----------



## rwj333

the 4th quarter score is 19 to 6.


----------



## Future

Pike~~!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls with the steal and pike again.

Bulls down 6

Crowd not booing anymore, yelling DE-FENSE

Cats miss, bulls ball again


----------



## greekbullsfan

Charlotte_______ said:


> Not cool, 8pt game, this is where we usually lose it.....



edit: not cool ~ miz


----------



## Future

When did Wallace get this good?


----------



## ndistops

down to six now!!!!


----------



## ndistops

Bulls get the ball back but can't convert. 95-89 2:36 left.


----------



## ChiBron

Fitting an offensive rebounds ends the game. We seriously need to get some bigs.


----------



## JRose5

greekbullsfan said:


> bonehead go to your forum



Knock that off, he isn't doing anything wrong.


Damn that Songaila layup was basically in the hole, then they come down and hit a three off the offensive rebound.
That's a killer.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth

Wallace may have killed us with that 3...


----------



## ndistops

Back down to 6. Missed FT, offensive board, 2 more by Darius.


----------



## ChiBron

8 missed FTs 

Ben 3-15 FG


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth

This was a game for last year's Gordon...


----------



## OziBull

:angel: :clap: Can it be done?


----------



## ndistops

Down 6 with 40 seconds and the ball. At least we've made it interesting.


----------



## Charlotte_______

greekbullsfan said:


> bonehead go to your forum


Look ******* I havent said anything bad about the Bulls at all, just because your losing dont get mad at me


----------



## JRose5

Wow, Duhon!


----------



## DaBullz

Du for MVP

Hits a 3, down 3

:30 left


----------



## DaBullz

Songaila hits a 3 to tie it with :05 left.


----------



## H.O.V.A.

Yessssssssssss!


----------



## YearofDaBulls

OMG! AMazing. 5 seconds left though.


----------



## Future

Holy!!!!


----------



## OziBull

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
YEH YEH GO BULLS


----------



## ndistops

SONGAILA THREE!!! THREE-POINT GAME!

I love Darius.


----------



## rwj333

holy crap.


----------



## ndistops

Tie Game!!!! Are You Kidding Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Darius Songaila Is The Savior!!!!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan

YearofDaBulls said:


> OMG! AMazing. 5 seconds left though.


yo man,everything ok?all ok with the jersey?


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth

SONGAILA'S FIRST 3 POINTER IN THE NBA!!!
it's a TIE!!!


----------



## kindred

wow amazing come back.....songalia can shoot 3?? and gordon is doing his job only at 4th quarter, nothing new here........


----------



## OziBull

Defence Defence!
D Up!!!!


----------



## rwj333

30 to 9 in the fourth quarter. mostly without kirk.


----------



## truebluefan

I am shocked once more! Tied game?? 30-9 in the 4th quarter.


----------



## DaBullz

Same formula as last season.

3 guards: Du, Gordon, Pike

And Chandler coming up big on D and with the boards in Q4


----------



## ndistops

This is amazing. Come on, let's go to OT.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Ot!


----------



## qwerty

Over time.


----------



## ChiBron

Somebody up in the skies really likes us.


----------



## Future

HELL YEAH! Duhon can sure run this team! FOR REAL!!!


----------



## JRose5

Missed it, thank God.

Ok here we go, OT.
Maybe Du can pull in those 2 boards and get the first triple double of the season.


----------



## mizenkay

Charlotte_______ said:


> Look ******* I havent said anything bad about the Bulls at all, just because your losing dont get mad at me



apologies on behalf of the forum. seriously. 


good game. sheesh. pike with his 4th quarter gordon imitation. and i already  songaila.


down by 25 and the bulls are going to overtime.

ha!


----------



## DaBullz

Duhon: 16 pts, 12 assists, 8 rebounds.

He's overrated.


----------



## JRose5

SPMJ said:


> Somebody up in the skies really likes us.



Are you talkin about the Krause banner?


----------



## OziBull

30-9 Last quarter!!
Why cant we play like this the whole game ! 
Duhon great foul!!


----------



## spongyfungy

My head is going to explode.


----------



## ndistops

DaBullz said:


> Duhon: 16 pts, 12 assists, 8 rebounds.
> 
> He's overrated.


Hell of a game. Wow.

Du and Darius are the co-man.

Do the Du! :biggrin:


----------



## Frankensteiner

DaBullz said:


> Du for MVP
> 
> Hits a 3, down 3
> 
> :30 left


Kinda makes you wish we had 14 Chris Duhons.


----------



## JRose5

Kerr: They looked sloppy in the first quarter.



Uh, understatement?


----------



## nybullsfan

oh snap i play grand theft auto for psp when they are down like by 19 and now htey in overtime wtf


----------



## OziBull

Watch for gordon to start hitting his shots in OT, him and Du hooken up!
What a comeback ! cant believe it !!! Great effort


----------



## ndistops

spongyfungy said:


> My head is going to explode.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## DaBullz

spongyfungy said:


> My head is going to explode.












...


----------



## Future

OT in the 1st game last year... OT the 1st game this year.


----------



## JRose5

Also, isn't this alot like last year's opener?


Getting absolutely creamed by the Nets to come back and force double OT?
Hopefully there's a different result this time.




Jeez, look at Duhon. Great take.



Edit: Damn, Future beat me to it.


----------



## Xantos

Anybody remeber this same scene last year...First Game?? Nets vs Bulls...Kirk bring us back from 24! Hopefully we get a win tonight!


----------



## JRose5

Wallace is ridiculous.



Gordon floater, drain.


----------



## ndistops

First lead of the game, 97-95 in OT. That's just insane.


----------



## kindred

now gordon is doing his thing, hope he brings up his fg%


----------



## narek

I hate not being able to see the game.


----------



## DaBullz

Du 1 rebound from the triple double


----------



## ndistops

2 more for Ben. 102-100 Bulls.


----------



## JRose5

Duhon one board away from the triple double..


----------



## Future

JRose5 said:


> Also, isn't this alot like last year's opener?
> 
> 
> Getting absolutely creamed by the Nets to come back and force double OT?
> Hopefully there's a different result this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, look at Duhon. Great take.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Damn, Future beat me to it.


:biggrin: Great minds think alike. 


Duhon is lookin really damn good. Making us forget Hinrich went down.


----------



## DaFuture

Bulls to the championship


----------



## OziBull

Gordon doesnt care about fg % hitting shots when they really count only matters to him and bulls fan in the end if it pulls off!
Duhon 1 more rebound mate for the triple!


----------



## JRose5

Tyson!
About time he makes a layup.


Ridiculously nice pass from Gordon, that's a few from him now. Him and Duhon have been responsible for any offense Tyson's gotten tonight.


----------



## DaBullz

Gordon with a terrific pass to Chandler, makes the shot and the foul.

Misses the FT and Bulls board, but can't convert.


----------



## JRose5

Is that a rebound?


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Some good D from Ben there.


----------



## DaBullz

How about that D by Gordon? He absolutely made Felton miss that shot.


----------



## ChiBron

Ben has to stop relying on that floater so much when he gets inside the lane.


----------



## The Krakken

The only good news is, Ben Gordon will not have many nights like tonight. Eventually, all the hard work he put in this summer is going to pay off. You do indeed reap what you sow....


----------



## qwerty

DaBullz said:


> Duhon: 16 pts, 12 assists, 8 rebounds.
> 
> He's overrated.


Nice t.j. ford impression. Only _one_ turnover too which is a huge plus... compared to ford's five last night.


----------



## JRose5

Stupid pass, not a good time to try and thread the needle.


----------



## ChiBron

That's just inexcusable. Y get fancy now?


----------



## MikeDC

Now this is more like it!

Ben's obviously been working on his shot.


----------



## Future

Beautiful passing!!


----------



## JRose5

Great find by Songaila.


----------



## nybullsfan

songaila=good passing big man :biggrin:


----------



## yodurk

Yeah, this is a blueprint from last season's opener. The Nets from this time last year were about as bad as these Bobcats, too, and they took us into double-OT when we lost to Jefferson's gamewinner. Simply utterly amazing!!! We looked absolutely done...comebacks seem to be this team's forte.


----------



## OziBull

60 Million yeh baby hahaha
Songalia great work


----------



## DaBullz

Du got his triple double


----------



## Future

Triple double for Duhon!!!


----------



## ndistops

I love the Bulls. :biggrin:


----------



## JRose5

Duhon Triple double!

17 points, 12 assists, 10 rebounds


----------



## OziBull

:clap: :clap: :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
Well done DU!


----------



## JRose5

Uh oh, Duhon limping and grimacing.
Ribs!


----------



## The Truth

Your feet don't have to be planted for it to be a charge.


----------



## truebluefan

good job Duhon


----------



## Future

Amazing comeback! I thought it was over, Gritty Gritty team!


----------



## nybullsfan

i cant beleive what iam seeing


----------



## ChiBron

Now I know Y Ben was getting so many praises from Skiles during the summer. JUST LOOK AT HIS D!!


----------



## mizenkay

awesome game by duhon.

1st career triple double.

great comeback.

unbelievable.

HA!

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## qwerty

That foul by gordon was pretty inexcusable.


----------



## ndistops

SPMJ said:


> Now I know Y Ben was getting so many praises from Skiles during the summer. JUST LOOK AT HIS D!!


Ben Gordon for MVP if he can play consistent defense.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Wwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyy?????????????????????


----------



## YearofDaBulls

WOW!! What a great comeback!!


----------



## Future

Bulls WIN!!!!


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## qwerty

Charlotte_______ said:
 

> Wwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyy?????????????????????


The bobcats played like the bulls did in the first half... :biggrin:


----------



## BULLS23

Wow, I start watching a pretty entertaining ATL game and the Bulls come all the way back! I think I need to get League Pass. I can't stand not seeing the team if they are going to play with this kind of cojones.


----------



## truebluefan

Amazing comeback.


----------



## L.O.B

What a gritty,tough effort to come back from 25 down.Oh My! I love Songaila and how about Duhon? :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## El Chapu

Its going to be a loooong season!

Season over!

Go Bulls!!

:banana:


----------



## ndistops

Bulls - 109
Bobcats - 105

Between Songaila, Pike, and Ben, we have three guys who have proven they can put up big 4th quarters for us. I love this team!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Bulls steal it. They came back from their opener down like 30 last year, but couldn't win it, but they finish this one

Duhon and Pike stay in the game and get this team back, and then Songalia hits the big 3


----------



## lister333

got love them....what a win!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy

Songaila = Smart
Duhon = Smart
Kareem Rush = Stupid

Brandon better hope teh dumb isn't genetic.


----------



## lister333

great game by duhon, first triple double!!!


----------



## yodurk

SPMJ said:


> Now I know Y Ben was getting so many praises from Skiles during the summer. JUST LOOK AT HIS D!!


I agree...Ben looked very good on D. And this was after playing an entire 40 minutes.


----------



## L.O.B

spongyfungy said:


> Songaila = Smart
> Duhon = Smart
> Kareem Rush = Stupid
> 
> Brandon better hope teh dumb isn't genetic.


What the hell was Rush thinking? Rushed shots, bad shots, just really stupid play but thanks for coming Kareem.


----------



## Future

4th Quarter
Bulls: 30 Pts
Charlotte: 9 pts

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Bulls steal it. They came back from their opener down like 30 last year, but couldn't win it, but they finish this one
> 
> Duhon and Pike stay in the game and get this team back, and then Songalia hits the big 3


 Kirk was on fire in that game against the Nets last year. Too bad he's out. Hopefully he's not hurt too bad. 

Pargo or Basden should be off that inactive list.


----------



## El Chapu

Any word on Kirk's condition?

Oops, 1.40am here, gotta wake up at 5.30 but it was worth it! Later!


----------



## spongyfungy

L.O.B said:


> What the hell was Rush thinking? Rushed shots, bad shots, just really stupid play but thanks for coming Kareem.


 I think the dumbest thing he did was shooting with the lead while he had 17 seconds on the shot clock late in the fourth.


----------



## DaBullz

104 (51 members & 53 guests)


----------



## Charlotte_______

spongyfungy said:


> Songaila = Smart
> Duhon = Smart
> Kareem Rush = Stupid
> 
> Brandon better hope teh dumb isn't genetic.


He had an off night and still kept shooting like he was a good Sg...oh well I know some wont believe me, but doesnt matter to me. I would have liked to win, but were not playoff contenders, were lottery bound


----------



## L.O.B

spongyfungy said:


> I think the dumbest thing he did was shooting with the lead while he had 17 seconds on the shot clock late in the fourth.


Is that the shot that Dore called him an idiot afterward?


----------



## yodurk

Charlotte_______ said:


> He had an off night and still kept shooting like he was a good Sg...oh well I know some wont believe me, but doesnt matter to me. I would have liked to win, but were not playoff contenders, were lottery bound


You're a good sport, thanks for stopping by (and apologies for any rudeness from certain posters).


----------



## mizenkay

L.O.B said:


> Is that the shot that Dore called him an idiot afterward?


yes. :laugh:

tomandred were in fine early season form.


----------



## Charlotte_______

yodurk said:


> You're a good sport, thanks for stopping by (and apologies for any rudeness from certain posters).


Thanks, good luck to you guys this season, hope you guys go far


----------



## qwerty

Gordon looked *great* out there tonight. No one was burning him and he was right up in player's faces. He made a **** load of nice passes ( not many assists tonight but duhon took care of that). He also played fourty minutes with one turnover... sign of goods things to come i am hoping. Only downfall was his shooting which has been off since the last month of the regular season and carried over to the pre-season.

Probally the best all around game i have seen from gordon ( minus the shooting... if that makes sense).


----------



## JRose5

yodurk said:


> You're a good sport, thanks for stopping by (and apologies for any rudeness from certain posters).


Agreed, good to have some supporters of other teams around.

Question though, where the hell did Gerald Wallace come from tonight?
I don't think I saw him miss.


----------



## ndistops

Indeed. If we had the 3rd best record in the conference after an 0-9 start last year, it stands to reason that we will be the top seed if we start the year with a win. :biggrin:


----------



## ndistops

Just for the record, the last time the Bulls opened up with a home win over Charlotte, they went on to win 72 games. :biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls had 7 players in double figures. Including Piatowski. 

We need more than 18 minutes a night from Sweeney. 

Anyone know why Nocioni played just 14 minutes? 

Duhon had two steals on top of his triple double.


----------



## Charlotte_______

JRose5 said:


> Agreed, good to have some supporters of other teams around.
> 
> Question though, where the hell did Gerald Wallace come from tonight?
> I don't think I saw him miss.


When I first checked in on the game, I was like who is this Wallace character? And then I saw Gerald. He played awesome tonight, but I would like to know if his shots were all drives or jumpshots, he shot very well from the field regardless


----------



## remlover

Thank God our defense finally arrived in the 4th Quarter. The fouling and the constant turnovers were killing me. 

A win is a win guys. Bulls first opening night W since 1995.


----------



## qwerty

Charlotte_______ said:


> When I first checked in on the game, I was like who is this Wallace character? And then I saw Gerald. He played awesome tonight, but I would like to know if his shots were all drives or jumpshots, he shot very well from the field regardless


Alot of jumpers in the range of 12-20 feet.


----------



## King Joseus

Charlotte_______ said:


> When I first checked in on the game, I was like who is this Wallace character? And then I saw Gerald. He played awesome tonight, but I would like to know if his shots were all drives or jumpshots, he shot very well from the field regardless


 mostly drives, I seem to recall - though he did have a few nice shots as well. that 4th quarter was (literally, in my case) a nail biter. yikes. songaila came through, and pike was huge...


----------



## krob

I watched only the 4th Quarter and well... our rebounding sucked... we really need to work on that... quickly


----------



## ChiBron

Greatest comeback ever in Bulls history(points wise)?


----------



## JRose5

Charlotte_______ said:


> When I first checked in on the game, I was like who is this Wallace character? And then I saw Gerald. He played awesome tonight, but I would like to know if his shots were all drives or jumpshots, he shot very well from the field regardless


I watched most of the game (turned it off for awhile when it was particularly ugly) but he was draining a ton of jumpers.
Mostly from the baseline/wing.

Though he had alot of nice drives to the hoop, most of which he got fouled on.
That might have been his only weak spot on the night, shooting 5-10 from the FT line. But getting 10 foul shots is a good stat, all the Bobcats looked aggressive tonight, except for maybe in the 4th.


----------



## Babble-On

I'm glad we won, but I can't get too excited by beating the Cats, no disrespect to them. Plus, who know what Kirk's status is. 

We need better play from the 3, we can't afford too many of those Crawfordesque shooting performances from Ben, and the bigs need to bring it from the start. Du, though, was freakin' great, even shooting well.

That game gave me a headache during the 3rd quarter but I'm feelin good now.


----------



## H.O.V.A.

what a game...BG better get the rock alot more now


----------



## King Joseus

this seems to be the consensus (lots of jumpers); perhaps I just remember the drives more, as they were more painful.


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles Postgame Comments


----------



## qwerty

H.O.V.A. said:


> what a game...BG better get the rock alot more now


Yes, he is shooting at such a high rate as of late he should shoot 30 times a game.


----------



## 7thwatch

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles Postgame Comments


thanks
:clap:


----------



## H.O.V.A.

qwerty said:


> Yes, he is shooting at such a high rate as of late he should shoot 30 times a game.


perhaps not that much, but 18-25 attempts per game will eventually bear fruit down the line. he's not used to the reps.


----------



## spongyfungy

I'll try to get some highlights up. Definetely the Duhon to Deng alleyoop gets in. all of Pike's shots and Songaila's 3.


----------



## WestHighHawk

spongyfungy said:


> Songaila = Smart
> Duhon = Smart
> Kareem Rush = Stupid
> 
> Brandon better hope teh dumb isn't genetic.


Not to worry about Brandon. He isn't playing for Quin who believes his players should be chucking up 3 point shot after 3 point shot :raised_ey 

Great comeback by the Bulls! My bar countertop took a beating tonight :biggrin: 

Congrats to Chris with the triple double!


----------



## jnrjr79

Wow. I just got home from this. I lucked out into my buddy's seats at center court with Ozzie, Jerry, Freddy, and Pax sitting right behind me. Ozzie was cool considering how much people were screaming at him. Nice guy. 

This game was unreal. I remember with 3:00 to go in the third thinking that this game was over. I was thinking about how I'd get home and the boards would be frothing with negativity. I know this was just the Bobcats, but wow, it felt nice. The place went absolutely nuts for that Songaila 3. How crazy was that? Once we went to OT, I think the whole place felt like the Bulls were going to pull it out. Whew. I have to digest this one. What a great way to open the season.

I hope Kirk is ok. If he's out for a bit, it'll be interesting to see if BG steps up.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth

spongyfungy said:


> I'll try to get some highlights up. Definetely the Duhon to Deng alleyoop gets in. all of Pike's shots and Songaila's 3.



Thanks in advance!


----------



## jnrjr79

qwerty said:


> Gordon looked *great* out there tonight. No one was burning him and he was right up in player's faces. He made a **** load of nice passes ( not many assists tonight but duhon took care of that). He also played fourty minutes with one turnover... sign of goods things to come i am hoping. Only downfall was his shooting which has been off since the last month of the regular season and carried over to the pre-season.
> 
> Probally the best all around game i have seen from gordon ( minus the shooting... if that makes sense).



I must say that Gordon got absolutely burned out of his jock by Carroll earlier in the night. It was not pretty and ridiculous. Other than that, a great game indeed. Gordon really tightened up on the defensive end as the game progressed. He missed some shot he should have hit, but all in all, I feel good about his chances to be more than a one-dimensional player on this squad. Good stuff.


----------



## yodurk

JRose5 said:


> Agreed, good to have some supporters of other teams around.
> 
> Question though, where the hell did Gerald Wallace come from tonight?
> I don't think I saw him miss.


Gerald Wallace looked like T-mac on a couple moves. And that's not bad news for Bulls fans, because he's a free agent next summer if I'm not mistaken. If he's ready for primetime (you never know), we could reap the benefits.


----------



## HookEmHorns

Yeah, Absolutely awesome game! So what if its the Bobcats, I was still goin crazy as I'm sure most fans were...hope Kirk's OK...GO BULLS! and it feels good to be back on the boards


----------



## anorexorcist

HookEmHorns said:


> Yeah, Absolutely awesome game! So what if its the Bobcats, I was still goin crazy as I'm sure most fans were...hope Kirk's OK...GO BULLS! and it feels good to be back on the boards


somehow i dont think the bobcats are going to be anywhere near as bad as they were last year, expect them to win 25-30 games this season, I would say 30 at the most reasonable and 35 if we wanna be nice. they are loaded right now.

-Z-


----------



## HookEmHorns

anorexorcist said:


> somehow i dont think the bobcats are going to be anywhere near as bad as they were last year, expect them to win 25-30 games this season, I would say 30 at the most reasonable and 35 if we wanna be nice. they are loaded right now.
> 
> -Z-


 I wouldnt say "loaded", but they are definitely improved...it remains to be seen if the record will reflect that because as y'all know the east has now become a beast.


----------



## HookEmHorns

sorry didnt mean to post twice


----------



## spongyfungy

jnrjr79 said:


> Wow. I just got home from this. I lucked out into my buddy's seats at center court with Ozzie, Jerry, Freddy, and Pax sitting right behind me. Ozzie was cool considering how much people were screaming at him. Nice guy.
> 
> This game was unreal. I remember with 3:00 to go in the third thinking that this game was over. I was thinking about how I'd get home and the boards would be frothing with negativity. I know this was just the Bobcats, but wow, it felt nice. The place went absolutely nuts for that Songaila 3. How crazy was that? Once we went to OT, I think the whole place felt like the Bulls were going to pull it out. Whew. I have to digest this one. What a great way to open the season.
> 
> I hope Kirk is ok. If he's out for a bit, it'll be interesting to see if BG steps up.


 Did Ozzie leave early? :biggrin:

Chris Duhon NBAtv videoconference


----------



## BenDengGo

......*post video highlights here*......


----------



## UMfan83

God that game reminded me so much of Game 5 last year vs. Washington. I am pretty sure Arenas had 5.1 seconds to work with before he broke our hearts. This time it turned out differently though 

We gotta work on starting games. Going back to the playoffs last year, 5 of the last 6 games we've played we have found ourselves trailing by double digits before the end of the first quarter.


----------



## UMfan83

remlover said:


> Thank God our defense finally arrived in the 4th Quarter. The fouling and the constant turnovers were killing me.
> 
> A win is a win guys. *Bulls first opening night W since 1995.*


Not sure what you mean by that comment. in 2002, we beat Boston on the road on opening night. I remember that fondly since it was one of three road wins we had all year


----------



## jbulls

yodurk said:


> Gerald Wallace looked like T-mac on a couple moves. And that's not bad news for Bulls fans, because he's a free agent next summer if I'm not mistaken. If he's ready for primetime (you never know), we could reap the benefits.


I believe Wallace re-upped for 4 years with the Bobcats just before camp...


----------



## jnrjr79

spongyfungy said:


> Did Ozzie leave early? :biggrin:
> 
> Chris Duhon NBAtv videoconference



Actually, Jerry was the only one who sat out and watched until the game was over. You could only see them though when they were in the seats in front of the box, rather than in the inside area. Maybe Ozzie stayed. I don't know. He certainly should have.


----------



## MikeDC

jnrjr79 said:


> Actually, Jerry was the only one who sat out and watched until the game was over. You could only see them though when they were in the seats in front of the box, rather than in the inside area. Maybe Ozzie stayed. I don't know. He certainly should have.


Pax left early?


----------



## narek

jnrjr79 said:


> Actually, Jerry was the only one who sat out and watched until the game was over. You could only see them though when they were in the seats in front of the box, rather than in the inside area. Maybe Ozzie stayed. I don't know. He certainly should have.


I read in someone's blog last year that at one of the first games of the year when the Bulls were being killed (must have been the first but I can't swear to it anymore) that Pax, Reinsdorf and Pax's wife were in the first row and as the game went on Reinsdorf and Pax were having a heated discussion about things, and Pax's wife was at the back of the box by herself. Was Jerry agitated?


----------



## MikeDC

Anyway, that was freaking nuts. Kept me up past my bedtime too.

Basic thoughts:
* OK, I promise never again to call Pike useless. He got us at least one victory and has a role as a 3 point shooter on a good team.

* If Duhon continues to shoot like that he's not going to lose his job to anyone.

* Gordon's defense and distribution skills improved

* Deng and Noc were both out of control and goofy for most of the game

* Kareem Rush really sucks.


----------



## DaBullz

Mikedc said:


> Anyway, that was freaking nuts. Kept me up past my bedtime too.
> 
> Basic thoughts:
> * OK, I promise never again to call Pike useless. He got us at least one victory and has a role as a 3 point shooter on a good team.
> 
> * If Duhon continues to shoot like that he's not going to lose his job to anyone.
> 
> * Gordon's defense and distribution skills improved
> 
> * Deng and Noc were both out of control and goofy for most of the game
> 
> * Kareem Rush really sucks.


Here's my observations:

* We sucked with Hinrich out there and came back after he left the game

* For a major part of the comeback, Sweetney was on the floor

* We sucked playing a traditional lineup of 2 guards, center, 2 forwards, and came back when we went with three guards (Pike, Du, Gordon), a 3/4 type at F, and Chandler

* Gordon belongs on the court 40 minutes every night

* Du looked great at every phase of the game

* Getting 25 points down to just about the worst team in the NBA was pitiful. The crowd was booing the bulls. Getting down 25 points to decent or better teams ain't going to cut it.

* If we have to rely on Pike, there's just something terribly wrong.


----------



## mizenkay

my observation is that we pretty much sucked with _everybody_ out there for 3 quarters.

the cats were attacking relentlessly for much of the game, and we had no answer. they couldn't miss and we couldn't hit the side of a barn. 

deng and nocioni - at this point it's the lesser of two evils - but i think skiles has to give the nod to deng. that pass to deng from duhon for the dunk was the deng i remember from last season. yeah noch shot the ball well in preseason, but i think deng is the answer at the 3. deng took some very ill-advised shots and there was one pass that was just horrific, but given the time, he will become our best all around player. 

ben's D is impressively improved - the fact he was able to stay on the floor while having a mediocre shooting night bodes well for him and for the team. he was great in the 4th.

yes, it was a major momentum shift when kirk went down with 2 minutes to go in the third. you could tell (or at least this is what i observed) that he was getting angry with the lackluster play. when he got T'd up after the non-call on felton and then drove for the layup, he was starting to try to take the game into his own hands. somebody had to. 

duhon was huge. i take back anything bad i may have said about him ever before! (that's for you K4E) 

but my biggest praise is for songaila. wow. first career three and he ties the game. smart player too. that feed into chandler was superb. and i hope chandler watches the film of that play over and over. see tyson, good things happen when you catch the ball and don't drop it below your waist!


----------



## fl_flash

I'll chip in here...

I actually thought they didn't look all that bad in the first three quarters. It was the silly passes and turnovers that killed them. Too many easy buckets for the Bobcats off those turnovers. When they were able to get into a half-court game and set their defense, they weren't all that bad. Rebounding will be an issue all year long. Duhon was a stud last night but I don't expect those kinds of games out of him on a routine basis. I don't envy Skiles task of getting everyone minutes - this team can easily go 11 to 12 deep on any given day. That's both a good and a bad thing. Gordon looked like a different player on defense. He did a good job of staying in front of his man. It was nice to see him get minutes. Thomas is a very nice offensive player but he needs to learn to pass. Deng and Noce both looked a little off. I think both guys need to get back into the swing of things. Our bench will be our strength again this season as I think our starters will get outscored most every game.

The Nets on the road will be a good test. Hopefully the Bulls come out with more energy and purpose than they did last night.


----------



## El Chapu

No highlights? 

:redface:


----------



## Half-Life

What was that Xanga website where it had all the highlights of every game???

And someone upload this game or post freaking highlights!!!


----------



## ndistops

Observations: (at least what you can observe from the radio)

* It really never seemed like we were dead. Even when we were down 25, I never thought "ok, we're 0-1 now, let's look ahead to NJ." I didn't think we would win but I wasn't giving up either and it didn't seem like the fans were either.

* Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon, Eric Piatkowski, Darius Songaila, Tyson Chandler = crunch time lineup as much as possible.

* The Hinrich injury forced the Bulls to look to Duhon to take over, and boy did he ever step up.

* Seemed like Gordon got his D problems under control and then some. 

* Start Deng over Chapu please. Andres's intensity works better off the bench anyway.

* Skiles proves himself a great coach again. I'm sure he helped galvanize the team late in the game as much as anyone.

* Players with nine points or more: Duhon, Hinrich, Songaila, Chandler, Gordon, Sweetney, Deng, Pike. The best part about this team is that we have at least nine players (the aforementioned eight plus Chapu) that have the ability to step up and carry the team at any given time. It's that versatility that makes us a very dangerous team.

I LOVE THE BULLS! :biggrin:


----------



## jnrjr79

Mikedc said:


> Pax left early?



Who knows? You can only see these people when they are sitting in the outside section of the skybox. Pax was not there at the end of the game. So, it's possible he went back into the interior of the suite or it's possible he went somewhere else entirely.


----------



## jnrjr79

narek said:


> I read in someone's blog last year that at one of the first games of the year when the Bulls were being killed (must have been the first but I can't swear to it anymore) that Pax, Reinsdorf and Pax's wife were in the first row and as the game went on Reinsdorf and Pax were having a heated discussion about things, and Pax's wife was at the back of the box by herself. Was Jerry agitated?



Actually, Jerry seemed to stick to himself and not to really chat too much during the game. I turned around to look at him after the Bulls tied it up and he seemed totally unfazed. He just sort of sat there and half-smiled.


----------



## spongyfungy

Highlights of the game. Finally I get the vid up! 14.0MB 2:54 (256x192) Xvid Codec, Lame MP3 47kbps

I'll up the quality next time. Please wait 11 minutes after this post.


----------



## RoRo

good stuff spongy. haven't ordered league pass yet, so the highlights are much appreciated.
:banana:


----------



## darlets

You're a legend. Thanks.


----------



## El Chapu

Yup, thanks Spongy! 

Great highlights!

:clap:


----------

